# T-Dash Prototype Armatures



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

A while back Dash Dan had some Prototype Armatures on his Facebook page. Did anyone hear buy any if so how to they compare to Aurora armatures? And what were the ohms? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

dtomol said:


> A while back Dash Dan had some Prototype Armatures on his Facebook page. Did anyone hear buy any if so how to they compare to Aurora armatures? And what were the ohms? Inquiring minds want to know.



Do a goolge search for this phrase:

 "Dash, two lam Fray arm testing ALA smalltime"

It will take you to a forum that I no longer support, for reasons that will become apparent once you find the thread. 

You will see what we are dealing with..........


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*Our Part of the World*



dtomol said:


> A while back Dash Dan had some Prototype Armatures on his Facebook page. Did anyone hear buy any if so how to they compare to Aurora armatures? And what were the ohms? Inquiring minds want to know.


Here in Denver a couple of us have experimented with both the two and three lam Dash armatures as well as the Dash chassis. As a result, all three items have been incorporated into our race rules (FRHO). In my opinion the parts will eventually become main steam. Like anything new it will take time. I particularly enjoy my new Dash/Super Stock.


----------



## Rick AS 51 (Jan 30, 2009)

"you don't have anything to contribute to this thread....and that's not meant to be rude, just cutting to the chase."

Ralph you are the one who does not have anything to contribute.

GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rick


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Ralph was right about the question, I was asking about the prototype armatures that Dan had sold on his face book page.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I would expect that Dan sent examples of his prototype arms to a number of people and hopefully got feedback on how they performed. In that case Dan might have the information that you are looking for.
I bought ten of the 16 ohm armatures, here are the measurments of those for the benefit of those that had not seen them on other BBs.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Question...

Post removed. I will make a separate post topic when I have time.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> You guys didn't really understand dtomo's original question. Ya see, Dan had some very exclusive arms for sale on his Facebook page- ONLY. They were wound over the last few years as prototypes for testing, and they weren't ones that have been released as the 3 lam 14-15ohm or the 2 lam 16-17ohm. No, these Rare arms were all over the place, and unless you bought one and tested it, it could be anything from 3 ohm to 30 ohm ! So that was his Question, and unless you bought one that Dan listed as VERY Early Prototypes, you don't have anything to contribute to this thread....and that's not meant to be rude, just cutting to the chase.


OK,
I'll be off then........Sorry to have wasted your time, and mine.


----------



## Serge (Jan 4, 2014)

*I Care!*



smalltime said:


> OK,
> I'll be off then........Sorry to have wasted your time, and mine.


Tim, 
Regardless of whether we missed the point of the original post. I'd like to see your assessment of the 2 lam Dash arm.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Serge said:


> Tim,
> Regardless of whether we missed the point of the original post. I'd like to see your assessment of the 2 lam Dash arm.


Unfortunately, I don't feel it's appropriate to post content from another board.

Suffices to say that thru a fairly comprehensive test, where I ran a chassis that was in our box last year at the Fray, and then swapped arms for the dash two lam arm and ran tests and got within THOUSANDS of a second on lap times on a track that was part of the Fray up until three years ago ( http://www.mahorkc.com/leppert.html)

I would say that it is a real, solid option for a fray arm contender. It is different, It's lighter, but has WAY more coast. Some folks really like that in an armature, and some really DON'T like that. It depends on your driving style.

The fact that they are available, affordable, and of high quality is good enough for me.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

smalltime,
Have you or anybody submitted the Dash arms to either of "The Ricks" at the Fray? I'm guessing it's too late for 2015 but not for 2016?

Later The former (very bad) Fray racer Rockinator


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

TheRockinator said:


> smalltime,
> Have you or anybody submitted the Dash arms to either of "The Ricks" at the Fray? I'm guessing it's too late for 2015 but not for 2016?
> 
> Later The former (very bad) Fray racer Rockinator


yes. an update has just been posted on the Fray website:

http://thefrayinferndale.com/rules/

it's a start...


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

lenny said:


> yes. an update has just been posted on the Fray website:
> 
> http://thefrayinferndale.com/rules/
> 
> it's a start...


Hey, it's something.

At least they are willing to give it a try. Let's hope the IROC goes well.

This must'v been posted today, because I checked the site last night and this wasn't there.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

smalltime said:


> Hey, it's something.
> 
> At least they are willing to give it a try. Let's hope the IROC goes well.
> 
> This must'v been posted today, because I checked the site last night and this wasn't there.


I just heard from Rick P. a few hours ago...


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

A while back Dash Dan had some Prototype Armatures on his Facebook page. Did anyone hear buy any if so how to they compare to Aurora armatures? And what were the ohms? Inquiring minds want to know. Their seems to some confusion about this posting so let me make it clear from what I understand Dash made armatures from 3 ohms to 60 ohms the lower ohm armatures might be available in the upcoming evo chassis that dash plans on making. So to some up I was wondering if any one purchased these and are they fast?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

This question was asked some time ago and so far the people that got the test armatures and the ones that got some via the Facebook post have remained silent. I would expect that the people that got the test arms would have been sworn to silence. I do a lot of tire testing and I do not post the results of those tests until I get an OK to do so.
As far as the arms that were bought via Facebook Dan would have no control over those. Since those arms were prototypes and are not available the public it would be illegal to race them in most cases. HOCOC rules for example forbid the use of any parts that are not readily available.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*T-Dash Prototype armatures*

NO one seems to understand my question. What I am asking is did anyone purchase any of those prototype armatures, they may the foundation for the new evo chassis that Dan plans on making. So my question is someone bought them and how did then run. Not that they be used for fray style competition!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I understand what you're asking. I saw the oddball arms with various Ohms on Dash's sale page on FB, but I didn't buy any so I can't help you. 

It is possible if those arms came with some sort of "limited" or "one off" type certification, that some collectors might have bought some not for use, but as a possible sit on the shelf collectible. Those might never ever see a chassis.

With the FB like button on HT only showing 154 likes, and some of them no longer visit HT, it is possible that no one actively on here bought any. Honestly, I didn't even know Dash had a FB page for a month or so after he opened it up, and Dan is one of my FB friends! :lol:


----------

